

Tired of thieves, Portland woman lets the world watch her Obama sign - Mazy
http://www.oregonlive.com/news/index.ssf/2008/09/tired_of_thieves_portland_woma.html
"Here's the story. We got an Obama sign a few months ago and it was stolen off our lawn within five days. Just yesterday we got another one (after searching for some time) and put it up on the lawn again. This morning it was gone, so we decided we'd make our own homemade sign and set up a camera to catch the thief in the act."
======
byrneseyeview
She's really behind the paradigmatic curve, here. First of all, this is Web
.05-level technology (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trojan_room_coffee_pot>).
Second, it's clear that the crowdsourced participatory community has downvoted
her content multiple times -- and they've expressed this webocracy-enable
opinion even though she didn't bother to include a simple AJAX-based method
for removing her sign. Rather than accept this and move on, she's trying to
trap and shame downvoters in order to keep promoting her repost of a repost
(the content of which has been hosted at numerous other occasions, already).

------
vaksel
This could actually work as a startup idea. You setup a ustream webcam, and
for $99/month the startup will have some low wage worker monitoring your feeds
and in case of burglary or fire they can call police. Or better yet crowd
source it and have people monitor the feed to earn "bounty" for catching a
particular event. i.e. $1000 bounty if you catch some burglars in action.

~~~
kajecounterhack
I like your general idea. But its effectiveness would sharply decrease as
customers began to outnumber people actually willing to sit there. Not to
mention, it might not be effective from the get-go.

After all, the chance of a burglary happening is rather slim, and sitting
there without being paid by the hour is sort of drab/not likely. I know I
wouldn't do it.

~~~
hugh
Perhaps the idea could be adapted, though. How about throwing in a motion
detector so that we only draw our human watchers' attention to the motion of
things which look like human-sized objects?

You'd need, of course, to throw in some kind of key system (RFID?) so that
it's turned off whenever the rightful owners are at home, and throw in some
kind of penalty (after several warnings ) to make sure people didn't leave
their house guests sitting around setting off false alarms, but some form of
this could make a very cost-effective alternative to more elaborate security
camera systems.

I'd pay twenty bucks a month for the peace of mind of knowing that nobody is
breaking into my house, and that it isn't on fire.

------
raganwald
well, if a woman, a webcam, and an election are involved, it MUST be hacker
news. upvoted.

------
hugh
If there's any relevant point to be made here, it's that apparently some
people really don't have anything better to do than watch a yard sign.

I wonder if there's some way to harvest these attentive-moron-hours for some
more useful purpose.

~~~
jcl
I'd say Mechanical Turk, but this might actually be too pointless for a Turk
task.

------
ivankirigin
I used to work on automated surveillance. I can't wait until someone puts
these services in the cloud to everyone will have access to the tools the feds
are making. It actually doesn't make any sense that someone would be watching
such a boring feed to catch the person in the act.

You need an intelligent DVR to find when the scene changes in a certain area,
or an active system to detect if the sign has be taken. A pixel diff isn't
enough considering wind, lighting changes, etc.

~~~
zandorg
A friend of mine did this for his BSc graduation project, on a Mac, and it's
not that hard.

~~~
ivankirigin
Actually, it's really hard to make it ultra reliable. 30 frames per second,
82K seconds a day, possibly hundreds of cameras...10^8 frames daily. False
alarm rate of 0.01% makes for thousands of interruptions.

That's the difference between a school project and a system you can sell.

------
pmorici
Look the person put masking tape on the window to block out the neighbor's
house across the street.

If I were a sign thief and I saw this I would just stand out of frame and nab
the thing with a lasso

~~~
hugh
Just wear a damn balaclava. It's not like the police are going to bother to
investigate a yard sign theft, even if they have access to the footage, so
stealing the sign provides an opportunity to (a) put one over on a bunch of
obsessive weirdoes and (b) be briefly, locally famous.

------
tsbardella
One thing learned - Obama on a webcam is not sexy

------
hhm
Because of the title I thought it was and obvious flag (what does it have to
do with HN??!). After reading the article I think I was wrong. It's not very
hackey, but at least it's tech news, and of a very extravagant kind.

